# what is (ROYALJELLY) is it something new



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

royal jelly is it something new? no. there are now study out on royal jelly.Scientist can not reproduce it,today Doctor are useing royal jelly to treat patient. royal jelly is use to produce queen bees and royal jelly is also use to make the queen bigger and stronger. (I myself THINK) that this is a new tpye of(HONEY BEE STEROL)sterol. I wonder what a human infant grown to adult would be like? food for though. tony williams


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>royal jelly is it something new? no.

Of course not.

>there are now study out on royal jelly.Scientist can not reproduce it,today Doctor are useing royal jelly to treat patient. royal jelly is use to produce queen bees and royal jelly is also use to make the queen bigger and stronger. (I myself THINK) that this is a new tpye of(HONEY BEE STEROL)sterol.

It's not new at all. The bees have been making it for time imemorial. All bees are fed it at first and then the queens get a lot and the workers get less and less.


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

we live in an ago where bigger is better. and the weak and sick are left to improve or die the use of sterol is use for pain and building up strength and that type of sterol has been reproduce from horse& bull seming and now we have scientist trying to reproduce royal jelly to again to improve on health and strength i am just wonder how for our scientist are willing to go with this (ROYAL JELLY)is being used for aging,promoting better helth,better sex, give you enegery, boost your strength.there are artical about these study and more- so i think our scientist would try this with a child to see the effect. it will have on the human body as for as health in building a better immunity to disease and aging and other things dealing with health royal honey should be looked at as a major selling market for be keepers there so much we can do with our honey bees and the honey they produce a long with there pollin us as beekeeper should be marketing our own produce no matter how intenst it is tony williams


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

here web site that i found that show and tells of this royal jelly and the price of the jelly 

------------------
tony


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

here it is www.hiveproducts.com/hive/index.html on royal jelly

------------------
tony


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

www.glorrybeefoods.com/gbf~re/redirect.cfm?cat=3&subcat=88 tony williams

------------------
tony


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

sorry one to many r. www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf~re/redirect.cfm?cat=3&subcat=88 

------------------
tony


----------

